# Exklusive Shimano Rollen-Neuheit: Tribal 5500 XTA !



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (17. September 2009)

​ 



*Sehr geehrte Angelfreunde,*​ 


ab sofort bekommt Ihr bei uns die brandneue und exklusive​ ​ 
*SHIMANO Tribal 5500 XTA
*​ 

zum Spitzenpreis!


Die Rolle kommt im bekannten Tribal-Design und wird in einem edlen Hardschalenetius ausgeliefert.
​ 



​ 


*Weitere Angebote finden Sie hier:*​ 




Neue Produkte​ 



Unsere Angebote​ 



*Für weitere Informationen und Angebote besucht einfach unseren Online-Shop www.angelcenter-kassel.de*​ 






​


----------

